# Deck Vibration weird cause?



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

When I bought 1315 #2 The deck had a bad vibration, the worse I ever felt, this is why I got it cheap. I thought for sure it was a bent spindle and I pulled the deck tonight to see. The spindles and blades looked good from what i could tell. after looking at everything else I found the double pulley on the deck I could wobble at the lower bearing.When I took it off I found a brand new bearing had been put in but the pulley where the bearing fit was wore out bad. Could this cause this kind of vibration? every thing else looks good


----------

